# problems when replacing a 301 receiver with vip211z



## learjet31driver (Aug 27, 2014)

I recently purchased a vip211z hd receiver to replace the older 301. I'm using an old 500 dish with a videopath sw21 switch. The 301 worked fine. picked up 110 and 119...everything was good except wanted some hd channels. When I installed the new receiver, on screen 2 of 5 the status bar seems to get stuck during the "acquiring" phase and eventually times out and says it was unsuccessful, contact dish. I've done this. when I interrupt the process and go to check switch page, it doesn't see the 110 satellite. I sent the receiver back and reinstalled the old one which still works fine on both 110 and 119. Received the new 211z today, tried to install it with exactly same results. Not sure where to go. New switch? bad lnb? compatability? Please help..thanks Michael


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I could be wrong... but I'm not sure the SW21 switch will work with the newer ViP series receivers. I remember there being some legacy vs new equipment issues, and my brain says this was one of them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Certainly a possibility - It should work just fine with a DishPro / DishPro Plus Twin. Certainly my VIP222K does - although your HD channel selection on 110/119 is VERY limited (about 4-6 channels ?) You really need either a Western Arc 1000.2 Dish/LNB (also includes 129) or a 1000.2 (61.5 / 72.7) /1000.4 (61.5, 72.7 , 77) Eastern Arc DishLNB. Once you get a Dishpro Plus Twin LNB, you could add a side Dish / Dishpro single / Dual LNB for 129 (should be really great for getting max signal strength for your HD channels).


----------



## learjet31driver (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow. you guys are great. I'll get to work...thanks...Michael


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Has your 211 taken a download?


----------



## learjet31driver (Aug 27, 2014)

No it did not. But I just ordered a Dish Network DS-1005 Dish Pro Plus Triple LNB HDTV Compatible Satellite Dish Antenna Voom HD Capable (DS-1005). I'm thinking this will solve my problem and give me the 3rd satellite as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I should have mentioned the satellite HD thing too... Either way, if you want HD channels you needed more new equipment anyway... and doing that eliminates several possibilities of your problem in the process too.


----------



## learjet31driver (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks again for all the advice....


----------

